# Paracord wrist brace attachment problem.



## Marcin Pingwin (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello

How do i attach the wrist brace i made a few mins ago?

I cant use a cord lock because it only provides some resistance but will move under some more pressure.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Make a solid loop ... not a slip loop. Put your wrist through the loop and twist the loop until it tightens around your wrist.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Marcin Pingwin (Jan 8, 2015)

I ended up with this:








I measured the length of the paracord to suit my wrist tightly and i made a knot at the correct length. No i put the brace "open" on my wrist and close it with the know as you can see.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

whatever works for you


----------



## Shome (Mar 2, 2015)

Thx for last picture


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't thik you are getting the most out of your lanyard (nicely done BTW). Perhaps try making a small loop at the bottom of the handle (maybe something decrotive like a dimond knot) then run the tail of the lanyard through the loop then use the cord lock.


----------

